# Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for....



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Unfortunately as you already know, i lost the bet. I am a man of my word and i want to let all of you know right now that i took this humiliation with an unwavering sense of pride in my Laker team. Further more, my dignity and fanhood are in tact and will remain so after this debacle! So as an NBA finals gift to all my fellow Laker fans i give you.. THE SLAP!!






eace:

P.S. I better get repped 123637419764 times for this ****..

Edit: By the way, there is some innappropiate language in the video. Watch at your own risk.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

Well, this is pretty much the funniest thing I saw in my 4 years here. Hahahahaha, the slow motion is spectacular.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

Oh and that was NOT my face at the end of the video. My face was left unaffected!

:azdaja:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

way to take ur **** like a man.

repped.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

:lol:

Ok Alvin, that was worth the wait. You have my respect now. I will never doubt you.

:worship:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

Got to ask to, where did you get that jersey from?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

I actually purchased it on Ebay.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*



CubanLaker said:


> I actually purchased it on Ebay.


It looks like a Darth Vader Laker jersey, pretty sweet.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

Took me a while to find the number 24 jersey. All they had was number 8. Im trying to see if i can find a Bynum or Gasol jersey in black and white.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

Hahahahaha! Finally, CubanLaker has been SLAPPED! ****ing awesome, bro! Repped!

Edit: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CubanLaker again.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

Owned


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

lol.

Repped.

EDIT: Now, if someone can make a gif out of the slow-mo slap, it could be a permanent feature in the Lakers Forum for OWNED...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

....i hate you all....




:biggrin:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

You are the man...Whoever knew a dude named ALVIN would take his punishment like a man?!?! :biggrin:

Entertaining **** right there, well done video. You look like a "normal" person, maybe one day we can say whats up in person one of these days.

Once again...Bravo


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

:lol: Gotta love it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

I like 1:42 into it...tell her I said hi :biggrin:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

Yeah, I'm not sure I know any Latinos named "Alvin". That can't match up well with ur last name. :lol:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

$50 and you can get out of it!
:no::no:
Man of his word, man of his word.

lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

Cuban that was hilarious.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

I'd rep you twice if I could. lol.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

LMFAO!!

Bynum!! Bynum!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

Yeah, screaming "Bynum!" right before getting slapped was priceless...You put on a good show :cheers:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> LMFAO!!
> 
> Bynum!! Bynum!!


HHAHAH. I swear I sent that video to my friend just because of that part. He's a Bynum homer like me.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

Dayum bro..i felt that ****!

I repped you because i still feel your pain..ouch!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

Hahahaha! Thanks guys. It looked way worse than it was. Keep in mind that i was completely hammered as well!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*



Silk D said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure I know any Latinos named "Alvin". That can't match up well with ur last name. :lol:


hahaha its funny you should mention that because it actually matches perfectly.

my last name is Alvarez.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

well now I feel like an ***. pero de veras, Alvin sounds like one of those names that George Lopez warns latinos not to name their kid unless you want them to get their *** beat every day at school. :lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*



Silk D said:


> well now I feel like an ***. pero de veras, Alvin sounds like one of those names that George Lopez warns latinos not to name their kid unless you want them to get their *** beat every day at school. :lol:


:lol: well i never got my *** beat at school, but i did get the Chipmunk thing every time i met someone new. My friends is high school would just call me Vin for short. Only my really close friends and family use Alvin.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

Fan-****ing-tastic.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*



CubanLaker said:


> Took me a while to find the number 24 jersey. All they had was number 8. Im trying to see if i can find a Bynum or Gasol jersey in black and white.


Yeah...that jersey color combo is awesome!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

Nice to see you got a party going for that slap.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Attention all Laker forum members.....the moment you all have been waiting for...*

hahaha what a great video! I'm repping you!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Edited the first post to make the video available again since we changed the YouTube code here years ago.

This was great. @King Sancho Fantastic, have you not done any more bets since this? :laugh:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow! Epic soundtrack!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Great moment...I almost reposted this video on his FB feed a few weeks ago, lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:laugh: 

You bastards!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Btw... **** Bynum!! Lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel said:


> Edited the first post to make the video available again since we changed the YouTube code here years ago.
> 
> This was great. @King Sancho Fantastic, have you not done any more bets since this? :laugh:


My boy tried to get me to except another bet after Bynum went down again. I told him to go **** himself :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LA in 5. Maybe if we had BYNUM


----------

